# The Worlds Tallest Living Domestic Cat. His Brother Was The Tallest



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 18, 2022)

Fenrir is 18.83 inches tall. He looks something like a young leopard to me. His late brother Arcturus was 19.05 inches tall. Both now in the Guiness Book of Records. 

_"Fenrir is an F2 Savannah cat. Savannah cats are a hybrid between a domestic cat and a serval, a wild cat native to Africa, and F2 refers to the fact that he's from the second generation of his distinctly different parent types. And although Savannah cats tend to be tall, averaging 14-17 inches (35-43 centimeters), he's an inch (2.5 centimeters) taller than that highest average mark. Powers says the height is measured from the cat's shoulder blades when it's standing up on all fours."
https://www.cnet.com/culture/meet-fenrir-the-worlds-tallest-domestic-cat/_


----------



## Lethe200 (Oct 18, 2022)

Gorgeous cat!


----------



## Pinky (Oct 18, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Fenrir is 18.83 inches tall. He looks something like a young leopard to me. His late brother Arcturus was 19.05 inches tall. Both now in the Guiness Book of Records.
> 
> _"Fenrir is an F2 Savannah cat. Savannah cats are a hybrid between a domestic cat and a serval, a wild cat native to Africa, and F2 refers to the fact that he's from the second generation of his distinctly different parent types. And although Savannah cats tend to be tall, averaging 14-17 inches (35-43 centimeters), he's an inch (2.5 centimeters) taller than that highest average mark. Powers says the height is measured from the cat's shoulder blades when it's standing up on all fours."
> https://www.cnet.com/culture/meet-fenrir-the-worlds-tallest-domestic-cat/_


Fascinating cats. Quite the backstory as well. Thank you for posting this @OneEyedDiva


----------

